# All Forms of Mario Vs. All Forms of Sonic Vs. All Forms of Bowser



## Everyonehatesme (Jun 1, 2011)

Who would win this awesome battle ??


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 1, 2011)

Archie Sonic solos sadly


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2011)

Sonic.

He's too cool for school.


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 1, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Sonic.
> 
> He's too cool for school.



This.


----------



## Bowser (Jun 1, 2011)

Bowser solo in term of manliest, Mario solo in term of quality of his games, Sonic solo in term of power and maybe coolness (if you count the old version).

Now i will do what i do since one year, wait for Paper Mario 3ds and his megaversal busting being (wich will be obviously Mario since he is the last main character that wasn't possesed by a villian)


----------



## Matador (Jun 1, 2011)

'Dunno how reliable my source was, but didn't Super Sonic cause a whole Universe to explode by flying into it?


----------



## Nevermind (Jun 1, 2011)

Star Rod Bowser is in this. Would Archie Sonic be able to take him?


----------



## Bowser (Jun 1, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> Star Rod Bowser is in this. Would Archie Sonic be able to take him?


Archie sonic is suposed to be multiversal, so unless the Star Rod show multiversal feats in the next Paper Mario (wich might be possible since Tippi hinted that its power could effect other universes), Archie sonic win


----------



## Solrac (Jun 1, 2011)

WHY THE GODDAMN FUCK MUST THERE ALWAYS BE THESE DAMN MARIO VS. SONIC THREADS IN MY OBD?! WHY?! CAN SOMEONE PLEASE JUST BAN THESE THREADS ALREADY?! THEY'RE STARTING TO PISS THE SHIT OUT OF ME AND EVERYONE ELSE! HEAD/DESK HEAD/DESK HEAD/DESK

And as much as it pains me to admit it, Archie Sonic is the one that truly matters here for a victory. 

Either way, Mario and Bowser are still a million times more awesome as both characters and a series than Sonic in just about every aspect. =P

Eh but what the hell, Mario uses the Star Rod to wish Sonic was a powerless eunuch boy and then curbstomps his skull into the ground and then proceeds to use the power of the Star Rod to lock this shitty thread for good.


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Jun 1, 2011)

Could I see some proof of Multiversal Sonic please?


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Jun 1, 2011)

Archie Sonic solos.


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Jun 1, 2011)

Pikmin Guru said:


> Could I see some proof of Multiversal Sonic please?



This. Again.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm glad the OP was banned


----------



## Solrac (Jun 1, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> I'm glad the OP was banned



His name was quite fitting. Everybody does hate him.


----------



## Riddler (Jun 1, 2011)

Pikmin Guru said:


> Could I see some proof of Multiversal Sonic please?



Archie Sonic breaking the 4th wall:

*Spoiler*: __ 



​



Archie Sonic is FTL:

*Spoiler*: __ 



​



Is virtually omnipotent in his verse 

*Spoiler*: __ 




​



It's a Multiversal fictional verse:

*Spoiler*: __ 



​



A single Chaos Emerald can create a Zone/Universe:

*Spoiler*: __ 



​



Super Sonic fighting Hyper Knuckles destroys a Zone/Universe:

*Spoiler*: __ 



​



That's the sort of stuff Archie's Sonic verse can dish out


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Jun 1, 2011)

Riddler said:


> Archie Sonic breaking the 4th wall:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Well that was disappointing.

The first two were toonforce. Punching out your own shadow is not an indication of being FTL, and neither is a characters statement. I call toonforce based hyperbole.

And how are Zones universes? The author't note in the corner says they're the SAME AS IN THE GAMES, which are merely levels, like the "worlds" in an old Mario game. Not universes. Same goes for the Hypers at the bottom. Now, the thing with Tails does indicate a multiverse, but that isn't that impressive.

Next plz.


----------



## Riddler (Jun 1, 2011)

Pikmin Guru said:


> Well that was disappointing.
> 
> The first two were toonforce. Punching out your own shadow is not an indication of being FTL, and neither is a characters statement. I call toonforce based hyperbole.
> 
> ...




A Multiverse isn't impressive lol?

ANd you don't know the difference between toonforce and hyperbole? 

The first goes by the "rule of funny". The second by the "rule of wank". Read Popeye, Bugs Bunny, Spongebob threads etc. Their toonforce feats are accepted as valid in the OBD. Hyperbole is not. 

Speed feat:

*Spoiler*: __ 




​



You prefer the term "universe" on panel?
*Spoiler*: __ 




​



The Mobius (Galaxy) Zone, by itself, contains planets, stars, aliens, planeteaters:

*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 1, 2011)

^Thats some powerful toonforce right there


----------



## Supersentaiguy (Jun 1, 2011)

Question:

Mario with star power vs Juggernaut. Who would win ? Sorry.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 1, 2011)

^ xmen juggernaut? If so mario rapes so incredibly bad its not funny


----------



## Emerald Chaos (Jun 1, 2011)

Paper Mario wins this.

Archie Sonic isn't THAT strong.

EDIT: Unless, of course, power-ups and items aren't allowed... Then it's probably a different story.

EDIT 2: Also, most of those toonforce feats from Archie Sonic have been retconned and can't really be used here


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 1, 2011)

Riddler said:


> Archie Sonic breaking the 4th wall:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Arcive sonic Vs. Bugs bunny?


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 1, 2011)

IcySaya said:


> Arcive sonic Vs. Bugs bunny?



Careful dont want sonic tards to come out and start spreading their buthurt around, or do you?


----------



## Riddler (Jun 1, 2011)

Another speed feat:

*Spoiler*: __ 




​



And another:

*Spoiler*: __ 




​



Another one:

*Spoiler*: __ 




​



Here's the "cosmic interstate" for you:

*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## Plague (Jun 1, 2011)

Sonic wins. Hands down. Metal Sonic could probably beat most forms of Mario and Bowser. The only chance they have is the star rod.


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 1, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Careful dont want sonic tards to come out and start spreading their buthurt around, or do you?



I do actualy.


----------



## locotoooo (Jun 1, 2011)

Sonic blitzes them all


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Jun 2, 2011)

Riddler said:


> A Multiverse isn't impressive lol?
> 
> ANd you don't know the difference between toonforce and hyperbole?
> 
> ...



I am well aware of the difference, which is why I said "toonforce BASED hyperbole". In other words, he based his hyperbole off of commonplace, weak toonforce. All he did was punch out his own shadow, that is toonforce. Him simply saying he's faster than light is hyperbole without feats. That speed feat you showed puts him at decent Hypersonic AT BEST. Not FTL by any stretch though... 

And I never denied that it was a multiverse, that was already proven. I said that a Zone is different from a universe. Destroying a zone does =/= destroying a universe, in other words. The zones in the games (which the author just stated to be the same as in the comics) were maybe small islands at best, certainly not universes. :/

Ohhhhhk... what's your point? Those aren't Sonic, and last I checked this was SONIC vs MARIO vs BOWSER, not everyone else in Sonic's multiverse vs Mario vs Bowser. :/

And as for those other speed feats: the only impressive one is him running around the world in 3-4 seconds. But even that isn't as fast as Bowser with the Grand Stars in SMG2, who was traveling from galaxy to galaxy (real ones, not the levels they called galaxies) in seconds. And Mario with the warp stars was doing the same thing, so Sonic is, as of now, getting speed blitzed. 

What we have here is a low level toonforcer with weak game powers vs a low level toonforcer with strong game powers vs Bowser, who rapes both casually. Archie Sonic, going by your feats, is possibly extremely low end FTL, capable of destroying a "zone" (which is little more than a small island in game), and able to survive that same zone exploding. Full powered he might stand up to full powered Mario, but Bowser is stronger than Mario in every way, and if Sonic can't handle Mario (which he can't as far as your feats say), Bowser stomps them both.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 2, 2011)

IcySaya said:


> I do actualy.



I'll go make some popcorn then


----------



## Riddler (Jun 2, 2011)

Pikmin Guru said:


> I am well aware of the difference, which is why I said "toonforce BASED hyperbole". In other words, he based his hyperbole off of commonplace, weak toonforce. All he did was punch out his own shadow, that is toonforce.



The writer intended to show it as a speed feat, not toonforce.



Pikmin Guru said:


> That speed feat you showed puts him at decent Hypersonic AT BEST. Not FTL by any stretch though...



Hypersonic AT BEST? Lol do you even know what's the general speed of lightning bolts?

Anyways, Super Sonic is 1000 times faster than regular sonic. If regular sonic is faster than lightning, then you must concede that at least Super Sonic is FTL:


*Spoiler*: __ 




​





Pikmin Guru said:


> And I never denied that it was a multiverse, that was already proven. I said that a Zone is different from a universe. Destroying a zone does =/= destroying a universe, in other words. The zones in the games (which the author just stated to be the same as in the comics) were maybe small islands at best, certainly not universes. :/
> 
> Ohhhhhk... what's your point? Those aren't Sonic, and last I checked this was SONIC vs MARIO vs BOWSER, not everyone else in Sonic's multiverse vs Mario vs Bowser. :/



 

Your original post was asking for proof it was a Multiverse. Now you say "that was already proven", but then claim zones =/= universes 

And the point is: ZONES ARE NOT SMALL ISLANDS

I just showed you 2 different zones, each with a planet ON PANEL. If you want I can go get some more pics showing larger than island spaces in individual zones:

*Spoiler*: __ 




​




Argentium is a Ringworld by the way.




Pikmin Guru said:


> What we have here is a low level toonforcer with weak game powers vs a low level toonforcer with strong game powers vs Bowser, who rapes both casually. Archie Sonic, going by your feats, is possibly extremely low end FTL, capable of destroying a "zone" (which is little more than a small island in game), and able to survive that same zone exploding. Full powered he might stand up to full powered Mario, but Bowser is stronger than Mario in every way, and if Sonic can't handle Mario (which he can't as far as your feats say), Bowser stomps them both.



I never argued Sonic would beat Mario or Bowser.

Zone = Universe, not some small island. Read above.

Low level toonforcer? The guy can write his own pages! That's how Elmer Fudd beat fucking Bugs Bunny!


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Jun 2, 2011)

Riddler said:


> The writer intended to show it as a speed feat, not toonforce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're kidding right? That whole thing was a gag, clearly. :/ 

Yep. Hypersonic. Not light speed lol. Not FTL . Just hypersonic.

Again, HYPERBOLE. Just because I say I'm a thousand times stronger than I was ten seconds ago doesn't mean I am. :/ And you put down MY knowledge of hyperbole? Really?

Yes, it was proven by the last pic in the first person's post who gave pics. It showed Tails fighting some pig thing through an inter-universal portal. And I'm not claiming that Zones are not universes, the AUTHOR did when he said that zones are like the zones in the games, which are NOT universes. :/ 

Ok... so some are bigger... your point? How big was the zone that the Hypers destroyed? Certainly not a universe.

We're debating about Sonic vs Mario vs Bowser. Didn't you read the OP?  And I said "IN GAME" about the zones, if you failed to read that. Even if they're larger, you still have yet to prove the Hypers destroyed a universe. :/ And I don't understand how that's impressive... most cartoon characters that can be considered "toonforce users" do that. Just doing one thing a more powerful toonforce universe did does NOT make Sonic a powerful toonforce user.


----------



## Riddler (Jun 2, 2011)

Pikmin Guru said:


> You're kidding right? That whole thing was a gag, clearly. :/



No, it was breaking the 4th wall. 



Something Sonic does regularly in the comics by the way.



Pikmin Guru said:


> Yep. Hypersonic. Not light speed lol. Not FTL :lmfao. Just hypersonic.



Hypersonic speed = starts at mach 5 (3,840 mph). Go lurk some more and see if you can find what's the speed range of lightning. Your "AT BEST" claim was ridiculous.



Pikmin Guru said:


> Again, HYPERBOLE. Just because I say I'm a thousand times stronger than I was ten seconds ago doesn't mean I am. :/ And you put down MY knowledge of hyperbole? Really?



Super Sonic is considered FTL 

Digimon



Pikmin Guru said:


> Yes, it was proven by the last pic in the first person's post who gave pics. It showed Tails fighting some pig thing through an inter-universal portal.



It was I who posted that pic. also "pig" lol:

*Spoiler*: __ 




​






Pikmin Guru said:


> And I'm not claiming that Zones are not universes, the AUTHOR did when he said that zones are like the zones in the games, which are NOT universes. :/
> 
> Ok... so some are bigger... your point? How big was the zone that the Hypers destroyed? Certainly not a universe.



The author calls them universes on panel  it's right there in one of my pics

Also, if you trust word of author so much, please be informed tha Ian Flynn claimed the Chaos Emeralds' power is infinite. There are several of those 




Pikmin Guru said:


> We're debating about Sonic vs Mario vs Bowser. Didn't you read the OP?  And I said "IN GAME" about the zones, if you failed to read that. Even if they're larger, you still have yet to prove the Hypers destroyed a universe. :/ And I don't understand how that's impressive... most cartoon characters that can be considered "toonforce users" do that. Just doing one thing a more powerful toonforce universe did does NOT make Sonic a powerful toonforce user.



I am not taking part in the discussion, just posting feats for one of the contenders. 

No they don't. Elmer's greatest accomplishment ever was doing that. Bugs Bunny, the epitome of toonforce, failed to react to it. Assuming the role of the writer is the highest level of reality bending a fictional character can have (baring TOAA/Editor-in-chief tiers )


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Jun 3, 2011)

Riddler said:


> No, it was breaking the 4th wall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're losing track of your own arguments. You posted that "feat" claiming it showed FTL speed, when all it shows is a fairly cheap bit of toonforce. Breaking the fourth wall was already proven and is really not that impressive. Mario does it too y'know...

Okkkkkk... he's still not FTL dude. I realize what Hypersonic is, as far as I knew lightning is hypersonic. Are you claiming lightning is FTL?  All I said was that Sonic was moving at hypersonic speeds (mach 100+) not the FTL speeds you were claiming. And just because Super Sonic is considered by some to be FTL does not mean he is. The burden of proof is still with you, friend.

Sorry. Pig, elephant, whatever. That pic had a buff Tails, it freaked me out anyway 

And yet on that pic I looked at, he directly stated that the zones (the one created by the Chaos Emerald in the pic you posted. See page 15 of the discussion) are the same as those found in "all Sonic games". This isn't hyperbole, a "no limits fallacy" like claiming "lulz power is infinite lolol". No, that was a direct note of information shown on the page and backed up by the fact that the largest thing in that pic was a small mountain range, which may not have been a full sized mountain range anyway. Still an impressive feat, but not creating a universe within a universe. :/

Feats that, as yet, fail to prove your points... I actually thought Archie was freakishly overpowered or something, but it seems to be a lie...

I've seen at least two episodes where Bugs does the exact same thing. You'll notice that his powers run on negative continuity from episode to episode. And technically Popeye is probably more powerful because, as you said, Bugs was beaten by someone hijacking the writers seat, but Popeye was erased from existence, ate some spinach (I know, awesome huh?) and came back to reality. He also got spinach from a boy in a live action audience once too. Bugs has casually been breaking the fourth wall and coming into the real worlds since who knows when. Sonic barely breaks the fourth wall, something Deadpool does too. Sonic writing his own comics and all is cool, but one mid level toon force feat does NOT make him the end all omnipotent of toon forcers. Mario taught typing and sex ed. Win.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

Riddler said:


> The writer intended to show it as a speed feat, not toonforce.



Just so you know the writers intent means shit here


----------



## Riddler (Jun 3, 2011)

Pikmin Guru said:


> You're losing track of your own arguments. You posted that "feat" claiming it showed FTL speed, when all it shows is a fairly cheap bit of toonforce. Breaking the fourth wall was already proven and is really not that impressive. Mario does it too y'know...



I wasn't talking about the FTL feat. But I see how you ended up assuming that and if you concede on the 4th wall part, it's fine by me.



Pikmin Guru said:


> Okkkkkk... he's still not FTL dude. I realize what Hypersonic is, as far as I knew lightning is hypersonic. Are you claiming lightning is FTL?  All I said was that Sonic was moving at hypersonic speeds (mach 100+) not the FTL speeds you were claiming. And just because Super Sonic is considered by some to be FTL does not mean he is. The burden of proof is still with you, friend.



No, you claimed he was  hypersonic AT BEST, which is ridiculous. Hypersonic starts at mach 5. The guy is faster than lightning, so he's at the very least MASSIVELY into the hypersonic range.

As for FTL Super Sonic, you get that figure by simple math: 1000 times x casualy > the speed of lightning . 




Pikmin Guru said:


> And yet on that pic I looked at, he directly stated that the zones (the one created by the Chaos Emerald in the pic you posted. See page 15 of the discussion) are the same as those found in "all Sonic games". This isn't hyperbole, a "no limits fallacy" like claiming "lulz power is infinite lolol". No, that was a direct note of information shown on the page and backed up by the fact that the largest thing in that pic was a small mountain range, which may not have been a full sized mountain range anyway. Still an impressive feat, but not creating a universe within a universe. :/



Nitpicking much? I already showed you 3 pics referring to 3 different zones, each with a planet shown on panel. Yet you keep claming the zones are "islands" or "small mountain ranges". One of those zones is the *reverse universe*




Pikmin Guru said:


> Feats that, as yet, fail to prove your points... I actually thought Archie was freakishly overpowered or something, but it seems to be a lie...



It is, but I'm simply too lazy to go fetch more pics, as I'd have to search for the right ones from dozens of pages. But if you're that interested, you can do it yourself: go search for "Master Mogul" and you'll see some nice feats.




Pikmin Guru said:


> Sonic *barely* breaks the fourth wall, something Deadpool does too. Sonic writing his own comics and all is cool, but one *mid level toon force feat* does NOT make him the end all omnipotent of toon forcers. Mario taught typing and sex ed. Win.



This is such bull**it 



Disaresta said:


> Just so you know the writers intent means shit here



I am arguing with a guy who keeps referring to the writers intent, so he makes it a valid argument for the purposes of this discussion.



*EDIT*: Anyways, since I can't seem to convince you with what I've already posted here and you seem to be losing faith in Archie comics power, I'll try one last thing:

Link removed

Skip to 5:50. You'll see a hand reaching the Galaxy and tearing it apart. Then the narrator explains there are Millions of zones like that one. 

6:41 - "destruction in multiversal proportion" yeah

7:26 - Mogul has already destroyed millions of worlds

8:20 - Mogul can destroy the Multiverse

9:00 - In the end, only 2 zones are left


Link removed

Skip to 9:15. Tails beats Mogul, becomes the ultimate power in the Multiverse, and retcons everything.

Top tier showings for Archie comics right there. Best I can do for you, mate


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 3, 2011)

OP's username is right on the dot.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

Riddler said:


> I am arguing with a guy who keeps referring to the writers intent, so he makes it a valid argument for the purposes of this discussion.



Then it was just as much for him


----------



## Riddler (Jun 3, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Then it was just as much for him



What can I say, I like the 1 on 1 approach


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 3, 2011)

locotoooo said:


> Sonic blitzes them all



That seems about right yeah? 

In the Sonic vs Mario thread, It was agreed Super Sonic can speedblitz Mario, and I dont think Bowser can be faster than Mario so...


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 4, 2011)

Anyone else realize that this wasn't a fucking fight thread?


----------



## Riddler (Jun 4, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Anyone else realize that this wasn't a fucking fight thread?



Yeah, it should be put in the Meta as the " Archie Comics Sonic Respect Thread"


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Jun 4, 2011)

Riddler said:


> I wasn't talking about the FTL feat. But I see how you ended up assuming that and if you concede on the 4th wall part, it's fine by me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, he's hypersonic, we get it. I never said he wasn't, I just said he was hypersonic AT BEST, meaning he clearly is NOT lightspeed or FTL. :/

And you keep trotting out this "1000 times faster" crap even though the only evidence for it is Sonic SAYING he was. Which is obvious hyperbole. Archie Super Sonic is probably FTL, but I would like to see some actual proof please... Not hyperbole and a crappy toonforce feat.

I haven't made the claim that they are island sized since you showed the Ringworld pic. And I never said it was mountain range sized, I just said that the largest thing in the zone created by the Chaos Emerald was a mountain range of indeterminate size. Totally different things. My point is that the zones sizes seem to vary, and I want to know how big the zone destroyed by the Hypers was. Because it is said that they "destroyed a universe", but if that zone wasn't the size of a universe...

Isn't he that multiverse buster? I don't much care about him, honestly. I just want feats for Archie Sonic being multiverse busting in power. :/ 

He destroyed a galaxy apparently, but that was referred to as a zone. I'm beginning to believe that there isn't a set definition for the term.  

Okay, hyperbole....

More hyperbole....

So Mogul is impressive at last. But I still need proof that every zone is the size of a universe in and of itself, otherwise this feat (though still impressive obviously) is not quite as epic as you would have me believe.

That Tails incarnation is still creepy... But at least he has feats. 

The entirety of this debate now hinges on whether or not you can prove that every one of those zones is a universe. Because it seemed like they referred to a galaxy as a zone in that first vid. And I'm not debating that Mogul/Creepy Tails is a multiverse buster, I just want to konw how extensive his power is. Depending on zone sizes and numbers, he could be beaten by one of the Marioverse's multiverse characters.


----------



## eHav (Jun 4, 2011)

Asassin said:


> WHY THE GODDAMN FUCK MUST THERE ALWAYS BE THESE DAMN MARIO VS. SONIC THREADS IN MY OBD?! WHY?! CAN SOMEONE PLEASE JUST BAN THESE THREADS ALREADY?! THEY'RE STARTING TO PISS THE SHIT OUT OF ME AND EVERYONE ELSE! HEAD/DESK HEAD/DESK HEAD/DESK
> 
> And as much as it pains me to admit it, Archie Sonic is the one that truly matters here for a victory.
> 
> ...



Joined date : Feb 2011


----------



## Solrac (Jun 4, 2011)

eHav said:


> Joined date : Feb 2011



for your information, i've been lurking in this place and witnessing every event that unfolded from late 2008 til early 2011.


----------



## Riddler (Jun 4, 2011)

Pikmin Guru said:


> snip **



As for Mogul/Tails, look at it this way: the zone you watched being destroyed was at least galaxy sized. Mogul stated then "another down, millions more to go".

Later you see the Zone Cop tell Sonic that Mogul had already destroyed all but 2 universes.

In the end, Tails rebuilds the entire Multiverse. This is done almost instantly.

What more do you need to gauge their power?!


Referring to speed, in this vid at 0:18 Sonic states he's moving at twice the speed of light:

Link removed

He can also vibrate his molecules to pass through matter, as Flash does (though it takes him to his limits). See from 2:30 onward:

Link removed


----------



## blademan9999 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Bowser (Aug 2, 2011)

So you necroed a stupid thread just to post a stupid thing?
You really deserve a ban.


----------



## God (Aug 2, 2011)

Sonic be rapin dat ass homie


----------



## Plague (Aug 2, 2011)

Why do newbies always necro?


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Aug 2, 2011)

In b4 lock


----------



## Solrac (Aug 2, 2011)

It's thread necroes like this that make me want to take out a sniper rifle and kill everyone! 

Well that and Sonic fantards. 

Edit - I can't believe I made the mistake of repping blademan9999 and now i can't neg him without spreading around rep again.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 2, 2011)

This thread displeases the gods.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 2, 2011)

Who da fuck... 

I want the necromancers bar to have more red...


----------



## Light (Aug 2, 2011)

+1 inb4thelock


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 2, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> +1 inb4thelock



Sad thing is that if this thread had been locked when it was suppose to be, this hole incident could have been avoided.

Fuck it though, I'm taking +1s


----------



## Solrac (Aug 2, 2011)

Mario vs. Sonic threads are the cancer of the internet and the world and must be taken with all efforts and measures to ban them and remove them from the face of the OBD forever.

Rep me if you agree.


----------



## Light (Aug 2, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Sad thing is that if this thread had been locked when it was suppose to be, this hole incident could have been avoided.
> 
> Fuck it though, I'm taking +1s



You know what mods should do? Lock all old threads that don't have 4 days that people responded.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 2, 2011)

^ Thats too soon though, +1's. 

and if the sonic/mario threads are this bad, I'd hate to see Goku vs Superman


----------



## Light (Aug 2, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> ^ Thats too soon though, +1's.
> 
> and if the sonic/mario threads are this bad, I'd hate to see Goku vs Superman



Goku and Mario vs Sonic and Superman  also +1


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 2, 2011)

Goku vs Superman isn't a shitstorm on here because we all know who would win.
Sonic vs Mario for some reason is.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Aug 2, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> ^ Thats too soon though, +1's.
> 
> and if the sonic/mario threads are this bad, I'd hate to see Goku vs Superman



They were some of the worst ever seen in the OBD. Especially with the Phenom Brigade around


----------



## blademan9999 (Aug 2, 2011)

Under 2 months is a serious nerco?
How large does it have to be.


----------



## Light (Aug 2, 2011)

blademan9999 said:


> Under 2 months is a serious nerco?
> How large does it have to be.



A non serious necro is over a week.
A major necro is a month and up.


----------



## blademan9999 (Aug 2, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> A non serious necro is over a week.
> A major necro is a month and up.



Oh...
I thought it would be a lot more than that.
Well here's a video to cheer you all up Link removed


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 2, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Goku vs Superman isn't a shitstorm on here because we all know who would win.
> Sonic vs Mario for some reason is.



This still perplexes me


----------



## Light (Aug 2, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> This still perplexes me



Logically everyone knows Supes and Sonic should speedblitz but true fans and or wankers of the serious will try everything to dispute that fact. Often by yelling screaming trolling and everytime failing.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 2, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Logically everyone knows Supes and Sonic should speedblitz but true fans and or wankers of the serious will try everything to dispute that fact. Often by yelling screaming trolling and everytime failing.



As far as sonic vs mario is concerned I think its because of resentment mostly, mario fan's know mario has the tools to stomp sonic, but speed blitz makes them feel trolled...I sympathize...


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 2, 2011)

Sonic also has the tools if he's fully equipped as well.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't know who might win this match.. what are mario's best feats and sonics'?


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Aug 2, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> As far as sonic vs mario is concerned I think its because of resentment mostly, mario fan's know mario has the tools to stomp sonic, but speed blitz makes them feel trolled...I sympathize...



And because everything Sonic has been in post-Genesis era has been complete garbage


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 2, 2011)

spaniardguitarist said:


> I don't know who might win this match.. what are mario's best feats and sonics'?



Look up Archie Sonic; that is all you need to know to figure out who wins. 



Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> And because everything Sonic has been in post-Genesis era has been complete garbage



This is true also. (not counting Adventure 1 and 2 other then that....)


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 2, 2011)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> And because everything Sonic has been in post-Genesis era has been complete garbage



Bullshit.
Sonic Adventure Series and Colors were brilliant.


----------



## Light (Aug 2, 2011)

I think sonic generations might be a good game. The sonic adventures, Sonic Heroes, Shadow the Hedgehog, and the day parts of sonic unleashed were actually awesome.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 2, 2011)

Its gonna kick ass.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 2, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> I think sonic generations might be a good game. The sonic adventures, *Sonic Heroes, Shadow the Hedgehog, and the day parts of sonic unleashed* were actually awesome.



bold....

i agree the day part of unleashed was good but that didn't save the game at all.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Aug 2, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> I think sonic generations might be a good game. The sonic adventures, *Sonic Heroes, Shadow the Hedgehog*, and the day parts of sonic unleashed were actually awesome.



Those were two of the worst.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 2, 2011)

Shadow and Heroes were mediocre, and had terrible controls, but they weren't bad perse.
Excellent music to be sure.
06 was crap. the werehog was CRAP.


----------



## Light (Aug 2, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> bold....
> 
> i agree the day part of unleashed was good but that didn't save the game at all.



You didn't like Sonic Heroes or Shadow the hedgehog? Those games were pretty nice actually. The characters didn't go slow, there was barely any glitches and they both gave you versatility. What I don't like is how they are cutting out the entire sonic cast in the newer games. Also Silver was a bullshit character.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 2, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Also Silver was a bullshit character.



You make it sound surprising, the crap that is Silver came out of the worst of all the post genesis games.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 2, 2011)

But there was a game worse than that, and that is Labyrinth.


----------



## Light (Aug 2, 2011)

Sonic rivals was also bad.


----------



## Plague (Aug 2, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> But there was a game worse than that, and that is Labyrinth.



The first stage of Sonic Labyrinth had a cute song


----------



## hojou (Aug 2, 2011)

As far as I remember sonic should speed blitzs mario. To be honest i haven't played a mario game since i was 10, they look pretty shitty.  Great I can play as piss toad, whoopy doo. As for sonic, I haven't played one in a few years. I would gladly change my opinion if i can see some feats of mario, without items of course. Shit sonic would be more amazing if he had some fictional item to help him.


----------



## Solrac (Aug 2, 2011)

Mario still owns Sonic all the way in principle and awesomeness and for having better games and being the original and owning a better company, even if he may not win in a fight (even though like Disaresta says, he has the frickin' tools to stomp the shit out of that hedgehog, but stupid speed is backing him up. ). 

As for any series, the only things I ever enjoyed from sonic were the genesis games I played on the gem collections for gamecube (what? I was only a SNES guy back then). Sonic hasn't been shit since the Genesis days and everything Sonic now is just a shit-stain on all of fiction itself. Why God allows such an awful series like Sonic to still exist is mind-numbing. 

And why the hell is this awful thread even still open? Can any mod just please close this thread already? Come on, we're not getting any younger here.

And just because this is my last post before I leave anyway...


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 2, 2011)

hojou said:


> As far as I remember sonic should speed blitzs mario. To be honest i haven't played a mario game since i was 10, they look pretty shitty.  Great I can play as piss toad, whoopy doo.



Urge to neg...rising


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 2, 2011)

blademan9999 said:


> Link removed
> Shadow omega Mario solos.







Disaresta said:


> Urge to neg...rising



Do it for me, cause I can't (negged him once recently already).


----------



## Zihawk (Aug 2, 2011)

Archie Sonic ultra mega godblitzes. read Hyper Sonic #134 to see how fast he can go in BASE.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 2, 2011)

Zihawk said:


> Archie Sonic ultra mega godblitzes. read Hyper Sonic #134 to see how fast he can go in BASE.



You actually responded to this thread


----------



## Solrac (Aug 2, 2011)

Why hasn't the fucking mods closed this goddamned shit yet?


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 3, 2011)

This must live ON!!! +1's.


----------

